# La Corona Petit Coronas



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The wrapper is ugly. The cap is tacky. The bands are faded and almost rotting off the sticks. The box is cheap looking and they they come wrapped in cello. Other than that these are...
NINE YEAR OLD CUBAN TOBACCO WITH A GREAT TASTE, FINE AROMA, NICE KICK! I ordered two boxes of these sight unseen and without recommendation of anyone I trust. (I like to take a chances now and then.) Smoked eight of them this weekend (at various times with beer, single malt scotch, bloody marys and cabernet sauvignon) and.... immediately ordered two more boxes today.

Hey...these things are less than $3 (for two boxes of 25) delivered and one helluva lot better than most anything you can get under five bucks. Anyone who is a "Closet CA Snob" and is concerned about what other people think...shouldn't get any. If you like oldddddddd Cuban tobacco and aren't hesitate about telling snobs to KMBA (Kiss My Butt A*****E) .. these are A-OK.

Bye. I'm heading for the deck to burn another.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I have bought several boxes of these little guys. In fact I smoked one this weekend. Everything you said is right on. A great value and a damn good cigar.

I am what I am.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Damn! Now everyone knows!  Better get a couple more boxes before they are gone...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

jsl...
Better hurry. cv e-mailed me and said he ordered a box.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

I won't tell anyone but I will order some.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I won't tell anyone either, but I ordered some...LMAO


----------



## cv (Jan 1, 2000)

I am actually thinking about ordering two more... LOL!

cv


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: An awesome '98 Havana sampler!*


----------



## cv (Jan 1, 2000)

...which I just did... 

cv


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

Where's my credit card?


... rjs


----------



## joes (Jan 1, 2000)

[font size="1" color="#FF0000"]LAST EDITED ON Jun-10-01 AT 06:16 AM (CDT)[/font][p]Everybody knows? Actually almost everybody knows. Please excuse my rudeness for the correction, but I checked my one reliable source, and you'd think I was speaking a foriegn language. Well...maybe I was. LOL Any possibility of ordering the scraps after everyone has stocked up? Citi just raised my limit (don't buy stock there) and any info would be GREATLY appreciated.
[email protected]

Joe S.


----------

